# My Black R32 GTR



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

Since the sun was shing i thought i'd post up some updated pics with the wheels and spats. Hope you like what seems like the stealth look...

Cheers
Brian


----------



## UnknUn (Oct 14, 2006)

nice job bro ,, 

keep it up


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

wheels look great on it:thumbsup:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Black stealth, that looks great, very clean car, .. . . but difficult to keep clean.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Different, I really like that mate!!


----------



## Class A (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice looking 32!


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

cool R32 mate


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Love the rear spats I am so going to get some ASAP.


----------



## druzilla (Jul 4, 2005)

nice.
I want similar wheels for mine, looks good


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

wow! those wheels are just soooo hard:bowdown1: 

Very nice


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Very nice Brian. I see you've got rid of the spaced up bonnet too  The only thing you need to do now is to wire the rear foglight into one of the reverse lights and pop a red bulb in there and do away with the nasty one hanging under the bumper


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

NICE RIDE


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looking good


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

very tasty :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

looking good ! Your plate's nearly the same as mine


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Like that - I bet keeping that clean is a full time job.


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

Quite rare in Black, keep it shining! :thumbsup: 

I agree with sideways.taff on the rear fog light.


----------



## bazgtr (Aug 5, 2004)

GTR_Cymru said:


> Quite rare in Black, keep it shining! :thumbsup:
> 
> I agree with sideways.taff on the rear fog light.



I myself in part agree with sideways on the rear fog, But do the job correctly and get a proper nissan red right hand rear side light, Like me.:chuckle: 

They are a Nissan part, But don't ask me the part number. Can't find it. They look miles better.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

bazgtr said:


> I myself in part agree with sideways on the rear fog, But do the job correctly and get a proper nissan red right hand rear side light, Like me.:chuckle:
> 
> They are a Nissan part, But don't ask me the part number. Can't find it. They look miles better.


Nah leave the lamp as it is as its the same colour both sides then.. the only differece being a very small red dot on the left side one... Far cleaner and smarter! Just like mine


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

sideways.taff said:


> Very nice Brian. I see you've got rid of the spaced up bonnet too  The only thing you need to do now is to wire the rear foglight into one of the reverse lights and pop a red bulb in there and do away with the nasty one hanging under the bumper


Hi Bryn,

I completely agree, and it's denfinately on my list of things to do :thumbsup: 

Cheers
Brian


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Good man!!


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for your nice comments guys, I do my best to keep it clean.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## SkyRice (Apr 22, 2012)

Car loook sick 
Do you mod your Trust rear spats..?
Is look like is miss somthing on the rear bumper.


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice


----------



## domi (Mar 13, 2012)

nice i am waiting for mine for a year now pffff


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Any new pix as your originals are gone man


----------



## KRYSKYLINE (Mar 30, 2013)

Well, pics are dead


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

Blimey, this thread's 7 years old. Er, not sure what happen to the pics, but it's changed a bit since then, having Do-Luck rear bumper and skirts. 

Contemplating a Taisan look when it's back on the road but i'll have to put it back to a standard look if i do.


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Beautiful Vspec


----------

